
Ask HN: How to learn programming from open source project? - jadeydi
I think read other’ programs is one of the best way to learn programming. But it’s difficult to do that, anyone can share your experience? Thanks
======
blastbeat
If I'm not motivated enough, I would not dig into some particular code base
just for fun. Usually I try to find out, how somebody else solved a problem or
designed a system, which interests me. I often investigate different
approaches of different projects, to spot similarities or differences. I also
watch out for approachable and readable code, which corresponds with my level
of knowledge. I like in particular small projects, with simple makefiles, a
clear file organization and clean code.

~~~
jadeydi
Thanks

